# Cigars in Munich



## Azo (Dec 29, 2006)

I'll be traveling to Munich, Germany next week. While there I plan on: (1) drinking a lot of beer, (2) eating a lot of sausage, and (3) enjoying some nice cigars.

Regarding part three of my plan, can anyone recommend some nice places to buy or smoke cigars in Munich? Does anyone know what the public attitude is regarding smoking cigars (for example, are you likely to be left alone or to be harassed by cigarette smokers). Are there bans on smoking in bars, as are so common here in the States?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks!
Azo


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Azo said:


> I'll be traveling to Munich, Germany next week. While there I plan on: (1) drinking a lot of beer, (2) eating a lot of sausage, and (3) enjoying some nice cigars.
> 
> Regarding part three of my plan, can anyone recommend some nice places to buy or smoke cigars in Munich? Does anyone know what the public attitude is regarding smoking cigars (for example, are you likely to be left alone or to be harassed by cigarette smokers). Are there bans on smoking in bars, as are so common here in the States?
> 
> ...


Azo,

Munich in October is of course the place to be. You WILL have fun, congrats!

First some tips regarding the cigars. There are many cigar shops in Munich and it is not a problem to find Cubans, obviously. One of the oldest is Tabak Sommer founded in 1936, see here http://www.tabak-sommer.de/. They have a few stores in town. You will also most likely find a cigar shop on the luxury shopping streets around Maximilianstrasse.

Pfeifen Huber is one of those actually around since 1863 and close to the Rathaus (city hall). http://www.pfeifen-huber.de/default.php?pg=way

Problem about smoking is that we now have laws that are almost as strict as those here. You cannot smoke in bars and restaurants anymore. There are still smoking guest rooms in hotels, though, but they are getting rarer. If the weather allows we love to sit outside and there are big gas heaters to make it possible even when it is quite cold, as long as there's no pouring rain. Outside you can smoke. Grab a table off to the side and you should be fine. Bavarians are a bit like Texans. They got some character and bite but can be very friendly. In case they give you grief, I would say something like "I thought Germans are supposed to be more tolerant than Americans." That should shut them up because, in general, we are more tolerant and we like to pride outselves of that.

Also consider the difference between a place where people eat (even outside) and a place where they just drink. Even I don't like smoke while I am eating.

Cigarette smokers should leave you alone as they feel your pain. Cigar also has a much more upscale image than cigarette, so if the rest of your outfit goes along with that you should be fine.

Now for beer and food.

Both are delicious. Beer comes in 0.5 ltr and 1ltr measures. Or as 0.3 which is called "small beer". The 0.5 is a "Halbe" and the 1ltr is a "Mass" But you certainly know that already.

For fun also try a Radlerhalbe which is beer with Sprite. It's quite good and refreshing. A Radler is a bicyclist and they drink that on their summer bike tours.

Weisswurst is eaten (and served freshest) only in the morning and only with sweet mustard. In the evening Haendl (roasted chicken) and Eisbein are on order.

For some good ole fun poking (and learning about Germany at the same time) go to www.nothingforungood.com which is a blog by an American who lived in Germany long enough to speak German very well and who is married to a German woman. His satirical and ironic posts are great and will teach you a lot about the country's idiosyncrasies, especially if you also read the comments posted by readers.

Report back how you liked it and don't hesitate to ask more questions.

Till


----------



## Ozz1113 (Feb 13, 2008)

I believe the smoking laws have tightened a bit recently.

There is a shop in Munich that I have read about. Zechbauer Munchen. I am sure someone at your hotel can give you the address.
Of course, you want to look for a La Casa Del Habano. The offical distributor for cubans. There are LCDHs in Hamburg, Nuremburg, and Cologne.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=113262&highlight=munich

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=154711&highlight=munich

Safe travels!


----------



## tfar (Dec 27, 2007)

Forgot to say. Ken said in his post that a colleague of his said to have paid $100 for three burgers and three beers at the Oktoberfest. There and only there does that sound about right. The Mass is around 10 Euro now, I think. Mind you that's like three bottles of beer at an American bar (plus it's better beer). If you eat a Hamburger at the Oktoberfest in Munich you ought to pay damages for being so stupid on top of the price for the burger. Eat Wurst or Haendl. Same price though, I suppose.

Till


----------



## Azo (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the leads, guys. 
I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Ozz1113 said:


> I believe the smoking laws have tightened a bit recently.


Actually they have loosened . Hopefully it will be a trend for the rest of the world to follow .


----------



## TankerT (Apr 8, 2008)

I always hit Alois Dallmayr when I am in town. It's a nice store/coffee shop/delicatessen. It in a sense is an institution in Munich. I have several friends in Munich, and they all wanted to take me there as part of my sightseeing with them. It's a neat place. And, it has, it's own tabacco shop that is well stocked and competatively priced. (And, they do buy their goods from the German distributor for cuban cigars, so you do get the real deal.)

It's a nice place to buy some stogies, and some other eats/snacks/coffee. Your hotel will be able to tell you exactly how to get there from where you are, since everyone in Munich knows how to get there. Plus, there are some nice beerhall/restaurants nearby too. (It's basically in downtown Munich... right off of one of the U-bahn... or S-bahn... i don't recall which... stops...)

But, that being said... if you're walking around downtown Munich, you'll have no problem finding some upscale, reputable shops. I've stopped in many of them.

PM me if you have any questions. I'm happy to help... (Munich is my favorite place to go...)


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

You will love Germany. I recently got married in Garmisch-Partenkirchen 45 minutes south of Munich. As far as drinking beer in Munich Go to the Theresien Wiese home of the oktoberfest tents. Afterwards go to the world famous Hofbrauhaus for pretzles and beer. Dont just limit yourself to sausages try the sweinehaxe at the Ratskeller located on the lower level of Rathaus or "townhall". As the BOTL suggested above Zechbauer Munchen is a classy B&M located diagonal to the national thearter on Maximillion Strasse and Residenz strasse. I myself buy my cigars @ a tabak on the pedestrian zone half way between the Marienplatz and the Fruenkirche. Have a great time on your trip, have a Monte #2 for me. The German people are great.


P.S. Germany did ban smoking in resturants and bars:hnbut outdoors the people are'nt as annoyed by smoking as people are here.


----------



## Azo (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks, guys.
I'll be staying very near the Marienplatz about a block from the Hofbrauhaus.
I've been to Munich before, but not since I was 22 (eek! 18 years ago). At the time I could speak German quite well, but since I have forgotten most everything.
I love German food and beer.
The smoking ban in bars is a bummer. Perhaps, the weather will be pleasant enough to enjoy a few litters of beer on an outdoor patio with a cigar? Perhaps someplace will even have a heated patio (I'm dreaming now).

Azo


----------



## habanafinger18 (Sep 6, 2008)

The smoking ban in bars is a bummer. Perhaps, the weather will be pleasant enough to enjoy a few litters of beer on an outdoor patio with a cigar? Perhaps someplace will even have a heated patio (I'm dreaming now).

I visited one winter and alot of places had outdoor patios with those propane radiant heaters. It can be rather comfortable outdoors.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Azo said:


> (2) eating a lot of sausage


_snicker_


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Drink a bier for me!!!!!:tu


----------

